# My Newest Project.



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 13, 2019)

Coming soon....
Just opened a box that's been sitting for 2 years........










This will be a fun one.....


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 13, 2019)

Ah........ This must be that LWB Colson you were telling me about the other day...... Can’t wait to see it Floyd!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 14, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Ah........ This must be that LWB Colson you were telling me about the other day...... Can’t wait to see it Floyd!




The same.............


----------

